# Definition of "Stillborn"



## wankmuka (Mar 9, 2012)

Some of my doctors are using a stillborn delivery outcome, with a baby who has apgars of 1 at 1 minute, and died shortly after birth.  Please correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't that be diagnosed as a live birth?  I thought I read somewhere that stillbirth was a baby with apgar score of 0 at one minute.  Please help!


----------



## nrodecker (Mar 9, 2012)

This is what I found regarding stillbirth:
Stillbirth, one of the most common negative pregnancy outcomes, is a fetal death that occurs during pregnancy at 20 weeks' or greater gestation. Fetal losses before 20 weeks are defined as miscarriages. 
http://www.acog.org/About_ACOG/News...Issues_New_Guidelines_on_Managing_Stillbirths 

If the baby had a apgar of 1 at 1 minute, I would classify that as a live birth.

I


----------



## wankmuka (Mar 9, 2012)

NJune said:


> This is what I found regarding stillbirth:
> Stillbirth, one of the most common negative pregnancy outcomes, is a fetal death that occurs during pregnancy at 20 weeks' or greater gestation. Fetal losses before 20 weeks are defined as miscarriages.
> http://www.acog.org/About_ACOG/News...Issues_New_Guidelines_on_Managing_Stillbirths
> 
> ...



Thank you NJune, that's what I'm leaning toward too.


----------

